# Toledo area bluegill ponds



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Wondering about some ponds where i could do some bluegill fishing (maybe during spawn). Would like somewhere close by my area (Holland area). Just want a place to fly fish in evening. Doesn't have to be a named body of water, just somewhere to fish for gills and/or bass


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

nw1 said:


> Wondering about some ponds where i could do some bluegill fishing (maybe during spawn). Would like somewhere close by my area (Holland area). Just want a place to fly fish in evening. Doesn't have to be a named body of water, just somewhere to fish for gills and/or bass


your going to have a hard time finding anyone that is going to want to give away their hot spot. Especially during the spawn.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Do you normally fish the ponds along the highways, farm ponds, or neighborhood ponds?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i have 3 or 4 ponds i normally fish but they are not in the toledo area


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

try evergreen lake in oak opening


----------



## dwa66 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have fished the ponds inperrysburg right off the expressway.from Rte 20. they are usually pretty good for me. but it still might be a bit early yet.


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

dwa66 said:


> I have fished the ponds inperrysburg right off the expressway.from Rte 20. they are usually pretty good for me. but it still might be a bit early yet.


Do you mean like where 23/75 and 20 cross?


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> Sry pic didn't post
> 
> i am g.o.d.


Hey countryboy where is that pond exactly? Looks awesome!


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

What about three meadows park pond? is that free to fish? can you keep your catch?


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

3 Meadows is free. & of course you can keep your fish


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

fisherboy said:


> 3 Meadows is free. & of course you can keep your fish


 How is the fishing? What species?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i would be down to try it out country. Love fishing and pond action


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> Its a far drive but it's worth it. I like fishing lost peninsula for gills and crappie also. Maybe I can let ya get in on some gill action there. We don't have to leave the dock. Action is crazy there.
> 
> I AM G.O.D.


Not quite yet country. If you are talking about lp marina, the action is very slow at best. About a week ago everything shut down. I've only pulled up a couple nice gills all spring and the crappie have been hit or miss. They started going and now you might get a couple. There has been lots of boat action lately with everyone gettin their boats in, might have something to do with it, I'm stumped. I usually try my dock and a few others after chasin walleye. There are bass everywhere layin on beds facing every which way, though. Kind of looks like a stocked pond there are so many.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

nw1 said:


> What about three meadows park pond? is that free to fish? can you keep your catch?


Signs are posted around the water asking that you to release the fish.


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> That's when I do best is once all boats are in. All I have got in numbers are bass so far. I don't crappie fish.
> 
> I AM G.O.D.


I can't say I put a lot of effort into the crappie either, but I have a rig set up with a small jig and mini tube or twister tail. I usually give it a few minutes on a few docks. When they are going it doesn't take long to find out. Plus if you want gills you don't have to fish through a million dinks. The bass fishing is great, I agree. What is your favorite rig? Just curious, I like throwin lipless cranks or flippin a jig n pig. You get spoiled back there, sometimes its cast after cast after cast. Doesnt get much better.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Master craft where is this area you are talking about and is it public accessible either by shore or boat


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Lost peninsula marina, in the back of point place on the mouth of the ottawa river and lake erie bay. You can get there by boat if you do not have a dock and a pass. Put in at halfway creek public access just over mich. Line on summit street. Bass fishing like fishin in a barrel.


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

There are signs at 3 meadows pond in P-burg that ask you to catch and release. There is a large pond and a small pond. Both hold fish, but the large one is much better to fish. 

There are lots of small sunfish, bluegill, and also lots of small LMB. We have pulled out some very large LMB, but most are small. There are tons of catfish and carp, some huge ones. Two years ago I caught 2 very large hybrid striped bass there. They used to stock them, but I do not think they do now. Believe it or not, pieces of hot dog are BY FAR the best way to catch fish there, as anyone who fishes there with any regularity will tell you. 

All in all, its a really nice place to lay in the grass, relax, and catch fish. Why not catch and release, so it stays that way.


----------

